# Vinyl cutter jamming with heat press vinyl



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

I am having some jamming isues with my plotter. I have adjusted the blade/speed and pressure with no positive results. I have adusted the blade so it doesn't go through the backing but the heat press vinyl cuts cleanly. The problem is when the rollers feed the vinyl out of the machine, it wrinkles betweeen the blade and the rollers and then jams up. It does fine when pulling in, but jams when feeding it out (while cutting). Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr R (May 1, 2009)

sounds like you have to adjust the blade some more or try a new blade


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

jim.goodwin said:


> I am having some jamming isues with my plotter. I have adjusted the blade/speed and pressure with no positive results. I have adusted the blade so it doesn't go through the backing but the heat press vinyl cuts cleanly. The problem is when the rollers feed the vinyl out of the machine, it wrinkles betweeen the blade and the rollers and then jams up. It does fine when pulling in, but jams when feeding it out (while cutting). Any suggestions?


What type of cutter and what kind of material? Brand and size?


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

I am using an Ioline 45" cutter with a 45 degree, 0.15 offset blade. 19" vinyl from Ryonet.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe this to be a blade adjustment or force issue, take your blade out grab your vinyl, the blade sticking out should be about 1/2 depth of the vinyl.
When i run my finger over my blade i can hardley feel it.. out,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

I've adjusted the blade to every possible height in incremints of 1/16 of a turn. I usually have it so the blade so that it barely cuts through the vinyl and have had no problems but The heat press vinyl seems tricky. I've adjusted the pressure to every possible setting as well with no improvement. 

I thought about putting some silicone on the end of the blade holder so it doesn't bind up but I thought it mite adversely affect the heat press vinyl. 

Here is a pic of what is happening:

[MEDIA]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9516&stc=1&d=1244242676[/MEDIA]


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure what model cutter that is... I had a similar problem with my GX24, turned out I had grooved the cutting strip. Replaced the strip and haven't had that problem since...


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

May sound silly, but do you have the heat press vinyl in with the proper side facing up? Split the corner of the vinyl and make sure the clear mylar side is down and film side up.


----------



## Invizzible (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you have a blade that rotates mechanically with the direction of the cutter? IF you did and there was a problem with your blade facing the correct direction when you cut it would cause your vinyl to bind. You mentioned it tends to hang when the vinyl is feeding but not when its retracting, which may be caused by that. Also, a damaged cut protection strip can adversely affect the travel of your vinyl, even if your eye can't see any problems. 

I once had an issue with my vinyl binding...like you, I tried everything I could think of. Then I simply changed my blade and the problem magically went away. I had even looked at the old blade through a loupe and the blade looked perfectly fine.

Just my two cents.


----------



## cervantez (Mar 22, 2008)

lets see if i can explain what happened to me..
set up cutter (GX-24) barely holding edge of vinyl...big design cut fine going out first time went back then slipped when coming back out to cut....what prob was slack in roll when i came forward quickly r
the roll slack came tight with heavy new roll of vinyl and made it get crokked in machine.

just ran out slack in back and slowed it down a it...i cut to fast anyways


i hope this helps
or at least laugh at my idea


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

tfalk said:


> ...turned out I had grooved the cutting strip. Replaced the strip and haven't had that problem since...


I didn't think that would cause an issue but I may need a new strip, I know mine doesn't look very fresh.



Invizzible said:


> Do you have a blade that rotates mechanically with the direction of the cutter?


yes, it swivels freely but I think a new blade and blade holder is also in my near future. That way I could have a blade already adjusted just for the heat press stuff and another for the regular vinyl.

I appreciate all your input, I wouldn't think the cutting strip would really cause a problem, but you learn something new everyday. I will let you know what ends up fixing the problem.


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

OK, after flipping over my cutting strip, she cuts like a champ. I didn't really realize how deep the groove was or that it would cause an issue. Thanks for all your help and advice!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad it worked! I was also surprised at just how much of a problem it caused. Now I keep a spare cutting strip... I also find I tend to cut more on 1 side of the cutter than the other. After a few weeks, I take the strip off and swap ends, it makes it last longer.


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

After a few weeks... that is funny. I have been using the same cutting strip for 2 years (not everyday, but on a pretty regular basis).

It reminds me of the commercial where the guy is like "What to mean you have to change out the baking soda in the fridge?"

Next someone is going to tell me that pinch rollers wear out too.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

guys can you tell me how to take the strip off and turn it around, thanks
Sandy Jo


----------



## jim.goodwin (Jul 8, 2008)

I just used an xacto blade to pry it up out of the channel it rests in. Mine was held in place with some slightly gooey adhesive. 

I would think it would really depend on the machine though. Good luck.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

refind mh-871
No problem yet,, but i do have marks on mine and would like to know before i need it, know what i mean,,
MMM


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Depends on the cutter Sandy Jo... on my GX24, it's just held down with adhesive. I accidently grooved it cutting some twill and had the pressure set too high. I just peeled it up, turned it 180 degrees and pressed it back down.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i will wait untill i dont have a bunch of orders,, and try it,,
sandy jo


----------

